# Server and Hosting



## adripillo (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello. I am writing to you this time because I want to give a next step on FreeBSD and starting to use it as a Server.
I would like to ask you if you can recommend to me some nice manual (if exist) about setting Samba and doing backups of disks or folders in other medium or in some other place on the net and using Cron for this task also.
Also I would like to learn about hosting. Thanks so much for your time.


----------

